# Question



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Why do I see sweepers driving around when there's snow on the parking lots? Sweep even with the snow? Its something that has often perplexed me.


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

They are probably are taking care of trash can`s and removing box`s from cart returns.


----------



## ComSweep (Dec 19, 2008)

That is correct landcare. Also we have to handpick the bigger stuff. That way we don't lose out on our $$$.


----------

